
Uber Coding Problem Interview Challenge / Daily Coding Problem #2 - marioling
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6480539896296673280
======
bradandchad
Isn't the answer fairly simple. Multiply them all together and divide by the
value at i. Not having division would make the problem more interesting.

